# Dekalb co hogs?



## DeepweR (Feb 10, 2011)

man i just saw wild hogs on a powerline in DeKalb co. on my way home from work...... that blows my mind!


----------



## HOGSIK (Feb 10, 2011)

I've seen a few also in the south river


----------



## doublebrowtine (Feb 10, 2011)

deep'we R said:


> man i just saw wild hogs on a powerline in DeKalb co. on my way home from work...... that blows my mind!


Where at in Dekalb?


----------



## shartle2 (Feb 10, 2011)

dang I work in DeKalb


----------



## GONoob (Feb 10, 2011)

Ive never seen hogs in Dekalb, Ive seen turkeys in Dunwoody though.


----------



## starvin (Feb 11, 2011)

what power lines? what area? I work in dekalb too, would like to check it out.


----------



## ambush77 (Feb 11, 2011)

I've heard about them and actually saw a big sow dead on the shoulder of browns mill rd.  This was 2 yrs ago.  The property i hunt now, the property owner and neighbors swear to seeing hogs.


----------



## DeepweR (Feb 11, 2011)

this was at the dekalb /rockdale line not far from stone crest mall


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 11, 2011)

deep'we R said:


> this was at the dekalb /rockdale line not far from stone crest mall



I remember seeing a thread a couple of years ago with a guy who hunted the rockdale/dekalb line and had killed a hog with his bow.

I wouldn't be surprised if they run the yellow river.


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Feb 11, 2011)

There used to be a whole flock of turkeys that lived in the neighborhoods around Emory. I wouldn't expect hogs, but that's very believable.


----------



## HOGSIK (Feb 14, 2011)

yea the turkeys are still here see em all the time right by druid hills high school


----------



## crazyjigr (Feb 15, 2011)

Stone mountain has hogs.(not the rock) areas around the yellow river.
My neighbor recently (oct) killed a nice one in dacula


----------



## hancock husler (Feb 16, 2011)

they are all around the norris lake and yellow river area


----------



## HOGSIK (Feb 16, 2011)

yea a buddy of mine just told me the same thing all around norris lake, now if he a just get me in ill be knocjin little piggies down lol


----------



## tattooed archer (Feb 18, 2011)

I hunt at some property at norris lake right at the Dekalb , Rockdale line .Are property backs up to the yellow river . I have pics of hogs for the last three years. I killed 2 in 09 season , didn't see the first one this past year but sign every where. Here is a pic from one in 09 . I shot this one in a waller . then had 4 more come out of the creek to see what was going on after the shot 3 more black ones and 1 very big white and orange one. The one in the pic is a boar small tusk maybe 3\8 in.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 19, 2011)

deep'we R said:


> man i just saw wild hogs on a powerline in DeKalb co. on my way home from work...... that blows my mind!



Over on the West side, out Riverside off of Thornton rd, there are hogs too............that is absolutely NUTS!






I like it though


----------



## starvin (Feb 22, 2011)

bf I wish you and I could findem there. Its close to us


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 25, 2011)

I wouldnt have beleived it myself, but I seen some two weeks ago in Dekalb in that same area!


----------



## Ricky (Feb 26, 2011)

I've seen 'em while floating the Yellow River


----------



## 95g atl (Mar 25, 2011)

i've seen them on Buford Dam Rd and Hwy 20 in Buford/Sugar Hill (Gwinnett County).  Hope to see one in my back yard one day


----------



## Louie (Mar 25, 2011)

I saw them in the early 80's not far from there when I used to take my dogs to Arabian Mtn before it was like a park. Back then it was still a big rock in woods and no mall around. But it's still surprising seeing them out there at all especially now, ya never know where they'll be for sure.


----------



## animalguy (Mar 25, 2011)

I heard of some this week near Ellenwood and Rex near the dekalb/henry line. Never heard of that before. I know a fella trying to catch/shoot them.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 25, 2011)

95g atl said:


> i've seen them on Buford Dam Rd and Hwy 20 in Buford/Sugar Hill (Gwinnett County).  Hope to see one in my back yard one day



NO WAY!

I have heard a Bigfoot Scream while on far side of Sugar Hill Golf Course though so ..............same general area..  Who Knows


----------



## 95g atl (Mar 26, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> NO WAY!
> 
> I have heard a Bigfoot Scream while on far side of Sugar Hill Golf Course though so ..............same general area..  Who Knows



YES WAY.....  i was shocked seeing a hog.

there was a dead one (hit by car) on hwy 20 right after the chatahoochee river...Forsyth side.

and we saw one off Buford Dam Rd, right next to Lake Lanier - alive.  No Bull.

Wife said she saw one in a pasture off Suwanee Dam Rd rooting up stuff --- i didn't witness it, so I cannot confirm.

As for your big foot scream, never heard them here in GA, but anything is possible.  Guess I need to start packing more than a daily carry 380?  

--------
these hogs apparently nomad around in search of tearing up new land/crops/etc.  I wouldn't be surprised if they are in thick woods near sub/d's around town.  I sincerely believe the issue (problem) is only going to get worse simply b/c these things multiply like rats.  Unless the hunting laws change and get more aggressive towards these animals, we are going to see more and more of them around.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 26, 2011)

95g atl said:


> YES WAY.....  i was shocked seeing a hog.
> 
> there was a dead one (hit by car) on hwy 20 right after the chatahoochee river...Forsyth side.
> 
> ...



It is pretty clear when you Google Earth the area, there is a Lot more Green Space than one might think

I have heard of them over in Jackson County a few years back.................never seen anything but again, that was back in'02, 3 ish


----------



## 95g atl (Mar 26, 2011)

exactly.....TONS and TONS of open space that Lord knows what is occupying it.  

I hear the same thing with yotes....more and more folks in the burb's are dealing w/them.  Again, my 2 cents, hunting laws should be a little more relaxed when it comes to yotes.  In this country, they have been known to tear up domestic animals and even grab small children.  It should be open season on that guys too (within reason of course).  Not in really crowded suburban areas of course, but on private and open public land...


----------



## jason bales (Mar 26, 2011)

95g atl said:


> exactly.....TONS and TONS of open space that Lord knows what is occupying it.
> 
> I hear the same thing with yotes....more and more folks in the burb's are dealing w/them.  Again, my 2 cents, hunting laws should be a little more relaxed when it comes to yotes.  In this country, they have been known to tear up domestic animals and even grab small children.  It should be open season on that guys too (within reason of course).  Not in really crowded suburban areas of course, but on private and open public land...


----------



## Hogchaser (Mar 28, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Over on the West side, out Riverside off of Thornton rd, there are hogs too............that is absolutely NUTS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Mr Friendly are you talking on the Weyerhouser side or the Rock House Rd side of Thornton Rd. Can you pin it down a bit.. Thanks


----------



## peezee (Apr 16, 2011)

off 124 by the racetrac, left on union grove road... used to 4wheel there and have seen bacon on multiple occasions. i think that property is posted now. not sure but there are always folks down there.

**NO im NOT saying its ok to go there just because there are other people doing it. just stating what i have seen**


----------



## DaveGPhd (Apr 22, 2011)

Haven't seen any hogs in my neck of Dekalb County, but there are plenty of Deer over in the River Road/Panthersville road area.  I'm going to be on the look out for Porky and the Gang from now on since they have been spotted on the SouthRiver.   On another note I saw a coyote on Jackson Parkway (East Atlanta) the other day and my friend who works at Tyler Perry Studios over by Greenbriar Mall said they trapped 3 coyotes last year.


----------



## matthewsman (Apr 22, 2011)

*off the power lines*



peezee said:


> off 124 by the racetrac, left on union grove road... used to 4wheel there and have seen bacon on multiple occasions. i think that property is posted now. not sure but there are always folks down there.
> 
> **NO im NOT saying its ok to go there just because there are other people doing it. just stating what i have seen**



I prolly have video of you or your friends


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Apr 22, 2011)

DaveGPhd said:


> Haven't seen any hogs in my neck of Dekalb County, but there are plenty of Deer over in the River Road/Panthersville road area.  I'm going to be on the look out for Porky and the Gang from now on since they have been spotted on the SouthRiver.   On another note I saw a coyote on Jackson Parkway (East Atlanta) the other day and my friend who works at Tyler Perry Studios over by Greenbriar Mall said they trapped 3 coyotes last year.



Not trying to highjack the thread here but there are coyotes all over Atlanta. The airport to GA 400. I use to pressure wash GA 400 tollboth and even seen bobcats when setting men working signs.


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 26, 2011)

deep'we R said:


> this was at the dekalb /rockdale line not far from stone crest mall



I knew they were on the Yellow River but didn't know they were on the South River. Covington is covered up with em on the Yellow River. 
It was just a hop and a skip up to the Norris Lake area on the Dekalb/Rockdale line. All rivers are natural undeveloped funnels into developed areas. 
I've hunted the Henry/Dekalb line on the South River since I was a kid, over 40 years. I've never seen pigs or rootings. I could use some BBQ though. 
Theres a lot of green space and nature trails off browns mill rd near the sludge application area, not to far from Stonecrest mall. Ain't no hunting allowed either. 
The perfect place to bring up a few litters of piglets.


----------



## peezee (Apr 27, 2011)

matthewsman, 

this was 6 or seven years ago haha, when you first get your license and have a 4x4. ANYWHERE that water mixes with dirt is irresistible. young and dumb for sure.

sorry for any problems!


----------

